# Siberian Husky Sled Dog Team



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Just wanted to share these photos I took today at a local park. The park was hosting a Winter Festival, and they had a beautiful team of purebred Siberian sled dogs!  Needless to say, I hung out with them all afternoon, asking questions and loving on the dogs. It was a blast!

Besides the photos, I also have a video of them in action, which I'll post too. 




























More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Video next...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8YKQXF0v84


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm so jealous! Beautiful dogs. I esp. love the 1st pic & 7th photo where the dogs are booing (one of my favorite sounds - I turned Poca's boo into a ring tone - lol). The perspective in the photo is beautiful.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Awwwwww... they are all gorgeous. I keep hearing, you can't just have one husky and I'm finding it to be soooo hard to resist getting another one.

The one in the 1st photo is such a light color of red she/he looks almost pink! (hmmm... pink huskies. I wonder if it is a real color)


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments! They really were stunning dogs. Seeing them reminded me that Willow is definitely more of an Alaskan Husky in build - she's not nearly as square as the dogs I photographed.

The light red dog was older - I know he was at least 7, probably a few years older than that (if I remember correctly). So, that somewhat explains the light coat - I hear that huskies tend to get lighter as they age.


----------



## Shipman515 (Feb 9, 2009)

Awesome photographs. I can't wait until I'm able to have such an experience myself. V


----------



## SxyVixen (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy cow could those blue eyes be any more striking on that dog! GORGEOUS!

Is it just me, or do the hands of the handler in the one picture look awefully red?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I know, they do look very red!!! It was pretty cold outside - I bet that had something to do with it...


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

One day, I'm going to do that.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

JustTess said:


> Awwwwww... they are all gorgeous. I keep hearing, you can't just have one husky and I'm finding it to be soooo hard to resist getting another one.
> 
> The one in the 1st photo is such a light color of red she/he looks almost pink! (hmmm... pink huskies. I wonder if it is a real color)


its true, it is hard to not want another one...dont fight it, just get another one

but gorgeous pictures, one day i hope to do something similar.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

nekomi said:


>


This is my new desktop background. I realize this is an old thread but I'm just now coming across it. Great pictures, *amazing* dogs. Thanks for posting the pics and videos Nekomi...very cool.


...and I'm glad that I'm not the only that is dying to get 2nd


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

Oh I'm so in love! The pics and the dogs are just gorgeous!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

They're very pretty; I like the white one the best. Do you remember their names?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Some of them! The one with one blue and one brown eye is BJ. The white one is Ghostdancer. One of them is Jessie but I don't remember which! 

What's really amazing is that all of these dogs are into their teens and still running strong. They had just as much energy as my young dogs here. That's really saying something for the exceptional care these guys receive!


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Beautiful dogs. love the pic of them howling. What are you feeding them? My last dog(Alpine) was a Siberian Husky and he didn't look nearly as big and massive as your dogs.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Hehe! LOL, these are not my dogs.  I photographed them at a mushing demonstration last winter. 

Most of that bulk is all coat, I can tell you from petting/hugging them.  On top of that, they were all very stocky, short-legged Sibes (at least compared to my leggy monsters).


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

nekomi said:


> Most of that bulk is all coat, I can tell you from petting/hugging them.  On top of that, they were all very stocky, short-legged Sibes (at least compared to my leggy monsters).


Working sibes definitely have a different look, eh? I really like the wilder look of the "outside dog" coat.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> Working sibes definitely have a different look, eh? I really like the wilder look of the "outside dog" coat.


I have to agree with you on the coat! I love how nice Willow's coat gets in the winter - I try to purposely give her more outside time in the "transition" months so that she coats up well for the winter. Jasper is outside nearly full-time and this is my first winter with him - he is already coating up beautifully.

It's funny though, because these shorter, stockier Sibes aren't usually what I think of when I think of racing/working Sibes - in my mind I picture Seppalas or leggy, rangy Sibes. But the vast majority of the Siberians at the Trailbreakers event (including these dogs) were these shorter, stockier types.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

nekomi said:


> I have to agree with you on the coat! I love how nice Willow's coat gets in the winter - I try to purposely give her more outside time in the "transition" months so that she coats up well for the winter. Jasper is outside nearly full-time and this is my first winter with him - he is already coating up beautifully.
> 
> It's funny though, because these shorter, stockier Sibes aren't usually what I think of when I think of racing/working Sibes - in my mind I picture Seppalas or leggy, rangy Sibes. But the vast majority of the Siberians at the Trailbreakers event (including these dogs) were these shorter, stockier types.


We have a kennel up here that races the beargrease every year (and has done the iditarod in the past) that is all pure bred sibes. They have something around 57 dogs, and they're all the sepalla type huskies. Really nice people too 

http://www.jedeyesleddogs.com/

I don't let Rocky coat out in the winter. His coat is already ridiculously thick. His summer coat is as thick as most working huskies winter coats. If he coated out in the winter he'd be miserable inside.


----------



## Zeus and Sheba (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, they are gorgeous!!!! I just love Siberian Huskies. My sister had one while we were growing up and she will probably get another one soon.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

trumpetjock said:


> I don't let Rocky coat out in the winter. His coat is already ridiculously thick. His summer coat is as thick as most working huskies winter coats. If he coated out in the winter he'd be miserable inside.


Sorry I realize this is probably a stupid question, but what does it mean to "coat out" ? I knew their coats got a little thicker in the winter but I didn't realize it could be controlled by the owner... so the more they're outside, the thicker the coat?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> Sorry I realize this is probably a stupid question, but what does it mean to "coat out" ? I knew their coats got a little thicker in the winter but I didn't realize it could be controlled by the owner... so the more they're outside, the thicker the coat?


I don't know about ALL dog breeds but I think that definitely applies to double-coated Northern dogs.

Jasper fluffed up the soonest, by FAR, because he is outside the most. Willow is not far behind, but she has a much fluffier coat naturally. Bandit and Loki are just starting to coat up so I'm making sure to give them more outside time to encourage that.



> I don't let Rocky coat out in the winter. His coat is already ridiculously thick. His summer coat is as thick as most working huskies winter coats. If he coated out in the winter he'd be miserable inside.


Wow, yeah I bet. My guys' coats are much more moderate than that, and definitely more moderate as the huskies posted in this thread... they seem to have no problem going from outside to inside, but then I don't keep my house ridiculously warm either.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

nico8 said:


> Sorry I realize this is probably a stupid question, but what does it mean to "coat out" ? I knew their coats got a little thicker in the winter but I didn't realize it could be controlled by the owner... so the more they're outside, the thicker the coat?


Yeah, double coated northern breeds moult twice a year. They shed their entire coat (and then some) over the course of about two weeks. If they spend a lot of time in the cold during this period, their body adjusts and kicks out a much denser replacement coat. If they are inside, it will be much thinner.

There are show people who keep their dogs outside in kennels for this exact reason, and not just northern breeds. The full coat looks much nicer when it's all groomed out.



nekomi said:


> Wow, yeah I bet. My guys' coats are much more moderate than that, and definitely more moderate as the huskies posted in this thread... they seem to have no problem going from outside to inside, but then I don't keep my house ridiculously warm either.


We only keep it at 62 inside, and he pants almost all day long. He would sleep outside in a snowbank if I let him.


----------

